
A Guide to Virtual SIM (eSIM) Card - TomCJ25
https://www.allinallspace.com/virtual-sim-card-esim-the-full-guide/
======
Hamuko
>What is a virtual sim card(eSIM)?

>A virtual SIM card is a cloud-based number

Wait, what?

~~~
rvz
Looks to me that as our technology evolves, some other people's understanding
of it becomes increasing limited, as evidently shown in the article.

